# Photos by Friedhelm Weidelich



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*
*
*Good afternoon folks*

*My friend Krista has uploaded a file to the What's New pages at www.wvrr.ca*

*You can wonder through at http://wvrr.ca/new.htm*










*I posted these photos because they were taken some years ago by a visitor to the layout, Mr Friedhelm Weidelich, as I explain in the 1st few paragraphs. He sent them back to me after he had published a story on the Winter Valley in Europe. The sharpness, lighting and the depth were so much better than I can do I decided to let you all see them.*

*They will open larger if you click on the picture. *

*Enjoy*

*Dav*e


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Dave. Friedhelm's photography skills are amazing--you can always tell which ones are his in Gartenbahnprofi magazine. 

Keith


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Always look forward to the updates, Dave. Thanks. 

Scott


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ScottyB on 19 Jan 2014 07:53 AM 
Always look forward to the updates, Dave. Thanks. 

Scott


Much appreciated Scott. I try too have something new every 4 to 6 weeks but it gets more difficult as time goes by. Not the writing bit. That could go on and on forever. It's the "new and interesting' part that gets tough.

There are 1430 square feet of basement down this way and I've been in it for 13 years. Apart from a far corner of the space between Colder and the park all the scenery is completed. That corner will see a lot of work this summer as the outside temperatures reach the mid to high 30's so there will be stories to tell. There will also be new Drop-In receiver decoders for the SD40-2's and I'll get something working in the (NW2) SW1200's. Probably GP9 boards and some appropriate sound card from Phoenix. I'm looking forward to that.

There is still the Proto-file of course but I resist relying on that. It's cheating somehow.

My friend wants me to cut the sitting area of the basement in 1/2 and install a large stub end yard adjacent to the sanding facility in Grande Prairie. About 5 tracks and a large, long abandoned coaling tower to hide the pole. That work sounds great but I value the open space.

We'll see what happens. 

Dave


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Putting the photography aside, which I must admit is superb, your modeling accomplishments are truly outstanding even the areas away from the railway. This part I think complements the rest and brings it all together, beautiful work.
Sometimes you know you just need to go down there and play trains...it's alright to do this, you deserve it.
Thanks as always for sharing this with us.
Cheers.


----------

